# Getting Excited



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

So I've stayed out of my honeyhole since Feb. I went out today to put up a cam as the other spot I wanted to hunt only had does coming through and not many of them. Went to the honeyhole and found a nice 1 1/2 feet x 3 ft deep hole made by a bunch of hoof prints. Not sure what they found that they like as I've never put anything there, but it got my blood pressure rising!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

There is a 82 acres tract that has not been hunted in years. It is on the bak side of our hunting club. It is hard to get to and no one wanted to hunt it to I took it. I went Saturday morning to walk around a little and do some scouting. The beavers has the creek flooded. Has about 10 acres flooded. 

The 82 acres is a pine thicket. On the north side is a bean field. I went yesterday and put the base of m y tower stand up and decided to walk over to the bean field to ee if there are any deer feeding. I step out onto the edge of the field and there are 6 deer eating. One lone doe by herself across the field. The other 5 deer look up at the same time and they are all bucks. 2 of the 5 are huge. They were about 150 yards away but feeding my way. They fed up to 75 yards away before they headed into the thicket. 

I put my stand on a old logging road that dead ends into the beaver swamp. I them trimmed a shooting lane up in the pines. I fond a slick trail lined with old rubs. The trail is leading from the bean field down into the swap. Looks like a dang awesome spot. This land has not had anyone on it in years. 

I am really looking forward to season. I have to go Saturday and put my son's stand up. I will put the trail cam up on Saturday as well. Gonna put it on the trail leading to the swamp.

I stumbled up on a natural salt like years ago. I continued to add salt to it for several years. It got so deep that I could sit in it and you could just see the top of my head. 

Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds like a good spot. The old man I worked with and has mentored my education in hunting told me he always hunted the nastiest and deep swamps as people never went there. He had pictures of his club days where his bucks were twice the size of the others in the club with their kills for the day. Good luck to you! I put a cam up over the spot and I have to occupy myself with other things to do than go check it. Seriously considering buying one of those cell phone attachments or blu-tooth connects so I can check it without going into the spot. Haven't found any with good reviews though.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I got a chance to go put my box stand up this evening just as a storm hit. I got it up and the cam put up. Now I just have to stay out of therefor a week before I go check it. I have to go back tomorrow and find my son a place to hunt. I will try to stay away from my stand.

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

What about my stand LOL? Man would I love to have a place like the land you do instead of public property. A place a man could manage the deer get pics of em without gettn the camera stolen! Pick a spot like you did without coming back to see a bunch of flashlights flashn at yea! You're a very lucky man! I can't wait to see the pics of what you get on your trail camera! 
I hope you are doing well sounds like an exciting season in store for ya for sure!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Went back down today to pic a place for my son to hunt. The other side of the land adjoins a pasture with a section of hardwoods. I found where deer are coming out of the pines and feeding on the grass in the pasture. I picked a spot on the firelane that he will be able to see at least 100 yards. I just came in from working on his box stand. Gonna wait until Saturday to put it up. Wll check my camera when go. It is hard to wait but I will make myself.

Found another spot today at my brother in laws. It is a funnel of sort. The are crossing fro a big cutover between his house and a trailer park. Going to put up a ladder stand tomorrow. Should be a great place to bow hunt.

I have been hunting a prime location for 10 years. I lost it before last deer season. It was hard finding somewhere else to hunt. I hooked up big time this year. That 82 acres is a great spot I think. I turned down a couple of other places this year. With gas and corn being so high I am staying close to home this year.

Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Finger,
I'm trying a new product called Buck Yum which is a little more than corn, but it is killer! People are buying it by the truckloads around Statesville and Salisbury. You should check it out. I believe they have a website. Brad Hoover (was with the Carolina Panthers and went to my college) started the company and is doing that now since the Panthers retired him for turning 30! 
I went to check my spot today and they dug out another hole. I figured out later I put my camera pointing to close to the ground and it was not setting the pictures off right. Will let it sit for another week and see what comes through. Last time I had it in this spot, I had 383 pics in 3 days. I've got my bow dialed in, now just need to sight in my side lock traditions before that season gets here!


----------

